# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ابهاماتی درباره کنکور 1402 و فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم

## محد مهدی

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی در سال 97 هستم ( معدلم 19.02) و متاسفانه نتونستم در کنکور و رشته ی پزشکی که مورد علاقمه شرکت کنم و البته سال های بعدش هم امتحان کردم اما باز هم شکست خوردم الان هم دارم به سربازی میرم و میخوام باز هم بخونم تا به علاقه ی خودم یعنی پزشکی برسم و مشکلی هم با تغییرات کتاب ها ندارم اتفاقا ساده تر هم شدن اما چون کنکور 1402 دچار تغییراتی شده برام چنتا سوال اساسی ایجاد کرده که میخوام ازتون بپرسم :

1 - با توجه به تاثیر 60 درصدی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در دروس اختصاصی و 100 درصدی در دروس عمومی تکلیف نظام قدیی ها چی میشه؟ ( کل دروس دیپلم رو نهایی و فقط چنتا از دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو نهایی دادم) آیا این سوابق رو تایید می کنن یا باید دوباره برم دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم؟

2 - آیا امکان ترمیم نمرات برای ما نظام قدیمی ها هست یا نه؟

3 - آیا کسی که دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم رو داره میتونه دیپلم تجربی نظام جدید رو بگیره؟

4 - اگه بخوام دیپلم ریاضی رو بگیرم آیا میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و اگه پزشکی قبول بشم تاید می کنند؟

5 - اگه دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم مشکل سوابق تحصیلی دروس عمومی به علاوه درس های فیزیک و شیمی حل میشه اما برای سوابق تحصیلی ریاضی و زیست چی کار کنم؟

در کل اگه راه حلی به ذهنتون میرسه بگید دوستان خیلی خوشحال میشم نظراتتون رو بدونم من با این تغییرات مخالف نیستم اتفاقا خیلی مفیده اما بزرگترین مشکلش اینه که فکری برای نظام قدیمی ها نکردن و همین کلی برام استرس ایجاد کرده.
ببخشید که زیاد شد

----------


## s_hosein_p

> با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی در سال 97 هستم ( معدلم 19.02) و متاسفانه نتونستم در کنکور و رشته ی پزشکی که مورد علاقمه شرکت کنم و البته سال های بعدش هم امتحان کردم اما باز هم شکست خوردم الان هم دارم به سربازی میرم و میخوام باز هم بخونم تا به علاقه ی خودم یعنی پزشکی برسم و مشکلی هم با تغییرات کتاب ها ندارم اتفاقا ساده تر هم شدن اما چون کنکور 1402 دچار تغییراتی شده برام چنتا سوال اساسی ایجاد کرده که میخوام ازتون بپرسم :
> 
> 1 - با توجه به تاثیر 60 درصدی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در دروس اختصاصی و 100 درصدی در دروس عمومی تکلیف نظام قدیی ها چی میشه؟ ( کل دروس دیپلم رو نهایی و فقط چنتا از دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو نهایی دادم) آیا این سوابق رو تایید می کنن یا باید دوباره برم دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم؟
> 
> 2 - آیا امکان ترمیم نمرات برای ما نظام قدیمی ها هست یا نه؟
> 
> 3 - آیا کسی که دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم رو داره میتونه دیپلم تجربی نظام جدید رو بگیره؟
> 
> 4 - اگه بخوام دیپلم ریاضی رو بگیرم آیا میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و اگه پزشکی قبول بشم تاید می کنند؟
> ...


منم همچین تاپیکی زدم، ولی بحث اینه به نظرات بچه های اینجا نیست تصمیمات، باید منتظر موند و دید که آیا شورای جدید که تشکیل میشه واکنش میده یا نه که دقیقا چیکار باید کرد، ولی برا نظام قدیم دیگه ترمیم نداریم باید دیپلم مجدد بگیریم اونم بعد خدمت!

----------


## omid2s

> با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی در سال 97 هستم ( معدلم 19.02) و متاسفانه نتونستم در کنکور و رشته ی پزشکی که مورد علاقمه شرکت کنم و البته سال های بعدش هم امتحان کردم اما باز هم شکست خوردم الان هم دارم به سربازی میرم و میخوام باز هم بخونم تا به علاقه ی خودم یعنی پزشکی برسم و مشکلی هم با تغییرات کتاب ها ندارم اتفاقا ساده تر هم شدن اما چون کنکور 1402 دچار تغییراتی شده برام چنتا سوال اساسی ایجاد کرده که میخوام ازتون بپرسم :
> 
> 1 - با توجه به تاثیر 60 درصدی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در دروس اختصاصی و 100 درصدی در دروس عمومی تکلیف نظام قدیی ها چی میشه؟ ( کل دروس دیپلم رو نهایی و فقط چنتا از دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو نهایی دادم) آیا این سوابق رو تایید می کنن یا باید دوباره برم دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم؟
> 
> 2 - آیا امکان ترمیم نمرات برای ما نظام قدیمی ها هست یا نه؟
> 
> 3 - آیا کسی که دیپلم تجربی نظام قدیم رو داره میتونه دیپلم تجربی نظام جدید رو بگیره؟
> 
> 4 - اگه بخوام دیپلم ریاضی رو بگیرم آیا میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم و اگه پزشکی قبول بشم تاید می کنند؟
> ...


دکتر مهندس, زندگی همینجوریش سخت شده. شما دیگه از کلمات متاسفانه و نشد و شکست خوردمو و....اینا استفاده نکن.
روحیه ادمو خیلی خراب میکنه.این حرفارو نزن. معدلتم که خوبه.خودش یه پوان مثبته.
پرانرژی و با امید برو جلو.
این یک

دو; از الان 402 نکن. مصوبه چرتو پرته رو لغو شده بدون. چون دولت قبلی نیست که همه چیز بی نظارت باشه.
چون وزیر قبلی نیست که بیسواد و پیرپاتال باشه.
یه دانشمند نخبه الان وزیر علومه.و مهمتر رییسش که فرد خوبیه.
خدارو باید شکر کنیم.
تا الان هرچی خبر از وزیر جدید اومده کاملا معقول و بنفع ما بود.
مثلا اینکه گفتن فعلا بازگشایی  نداریم تا واکسیناسیون دانشجوها و ...کامل بشه.
خداروشکر تا الان که مث دولت قبلی با روح و روان ما بازی نکردن.
مجلس و کمسیون اموزشم که طرف ما هست.
ایشالا دیگه خبر بد نمیشنویم.
فعلا اگه میتونی بخون برا 401.
402 هیچش مشخص نیست.
یعنی فک کنم بعد از کنکور 401 براش تصمیم میگیرن.
هرساله که این بوده.
توکل کنیم و بخونیم ایشالا ببینیم چی میشه.

----------


## mojtabamessi

این سوالو همه دارن کلن مشخص نیست یعنی خودشونم نمیدونن چون تصمیمی نگرفتن

----------


## _Hamid_

*دولت جدید یک کلمه راجع به مصوبه صحبت نکرده و همچنان دواطلبای ۱۴۰۲ بلاتکلیفن.*

----------


## telma_alen

> دکتر مهندس, زندگی همینجوریش سخت شده. شما دیگه از کلمات متاسفانه و نشد و شکست خوردمو و....اینا استفاده نکن.
> روحیه ادمو خیلی خراب میکنه.این حرفارو نزن. معدلتم که خوبه.خودش یه پوان مثبته.
> پرانرژی و با امید برو جلو.
> این یک
> 
> دو; از الان 402 نکن. مصوبه چرتو پرته رو لغو شده بدون. چون دولت قبلی نیست که همه چیز بی نظارت باشه.
> چون وزیر قبلی نیست که بیسواد و پیرپاتال باشه.
> یه دانشمند نخبه الان وزیر علومه.و مهمتر رییسش که فرد خوبیه.
> خدارو باید شکر کنیم.
> ...


فقط دعا میکنم حاجی زاده نشه وزیر آموزش پرورش  چون باز  قهوه ای میکنه

----------


## omid2s

یه چیزیم یادم رفت بگم
نظام جدید آسونتر نشده.

زبان که تازه بیشتر شده گرامر و لغاتش.
ریاضی با وجود مبحث توان ریشه رادیکال اتحاد عجیب سخت شده.از این مبحث زپرتی سوالایی میدن که مخت دود میکنه.آدم باورش نمیشه میتونه اینقد سخت بشه.

یعنی کلی بخام بگم، حذفیاتی که نظام جدید داشته ، با اضافات جدید جبرانش کردن. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza1401

> یه چیزیم یادم رفت بگم
> نظام جدید آسونتر نشده.
> 
> زبان که تازه بیشتر شده گرامر و لغاتش.
> ریاضی با وجود مبحث توان ریشه رادیکال اتحاد عجیب سخت شده.از این مبحث زپرتی سوالایی میدن که مخت دود میکنه.آدم باورش نمیشه میتونه اینقد سخت بشه.
> 
> یعنی کلی بخام بگم، حذفیاتی که نظام جدید داشته ، با اضافات جدید جبرانش کردن.


عربی نظام جدید ساده تره.توی ادبیات هم بخش دستور زبانش ساده ترشده.توی فیزیک نطام جدید حرکت پرتابی از سینماتیک حدف شده و بحث کار و انرزی حرکت دایره ای دیگه به اون شکل تداریم.تو بخش مدارهای الکتریکی هم بخشهای مهمی حذف شده داریم.
تو ریاضی رشته ریاضی هم بخشهایی مثل مشتق مراتب بالاتر و مشتق ضمنی و  مشتق تابع معکوس و مجانب مایل و تشخیص زوج یا فرد بودن تابع و چندتا از حالات رفع ابهام حد و همین طور کل بحث انتگرال حذف شده.تو هندسه اش بخش خط و صفحه در فصا کامل حدف شده و مقاطع مخروطی هم بخش اعطم بیضی و هذاولی حدف شده.تو مباحث گسسته در ازای حدف اصافاتی داریم که همدیگه رو خنثی می کنند.(در مورد تجربی ولی خب ریاضیش تغییراتش به نوعی خنثی بوده.یه سری مباحث حذف شدن یه سری اضافه شدن)
بنابراین میشه گفت تو نطام جدید مباحث پایه ای مهمترشدن.یعنی اون مباحثی که قبلا تو دوم و سوم دبیرستان نطام قدیم خونده میشد و مثلا بیست یا سی درصد سوالای کنکور رو تشکیل می داد؛الان بخش اصلی و اعطم سوالات هر درس رو تشکیل میدن.ومنم موافقم که نمیشه گفت ساده ترشده.بلکه شیفت داشتیم  از روی یه سری مباحث به یه سری فصول دیگه.

----------


## امید رسولی

دوستان کسی اطلاع داره که واقعا اجرا میشه یا نه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان کسی اطلاع داره که واقعا اجرا میشه یا نه؟


*اجرایی نمیشه این مصوبه 
1402 همانند 1401 خواهد بود 
بماند یادگار*

----------

